# [Vb] Wie kann man Textfelder als Zahlen auslesen?



## Big_Fish (11. Oktober 2001)

Mit Type Number geht das irgendwie net


----------



## Eyewitness (12. Oktober 2001)

zahlvariable = INT(textfeld.text)
Setzt dann allerdings voraus, daß der User auch eine vernünftige Zahl eingegeben hat. Kannst Du mit einer simplen If-Abfrage überprüfen, vorausgesetzt, die Zahl soll sich in einem bestimmten Bereich bewegen.
Wenn er dann was falsches eingegeben hat, baust Du einen Errorhandler ein und forderst zur Neueingabe auf. Das sollte dann eigentlich klappen.


----------



## tilman (12. Oktober 2001)

*warte., mom*

....


```
$ftp = @fopen($counter,"r+");
   $count = (int)fgets($ftp,10000);
   $count++;
```
so liesst du es aus einer datei aus und addierst eins ( ++ )

(int)($text_feld, 10000); // das zweite muesste die zahlen reichweite sein. bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch bin.

ist schon sehr spaet hier in utah

ciao


----------



## Eyewitness (12. Oktober 2001)

Öhm, hab ich das jetzt richtig gelesen, daß du von Visual Basic ausgegangen bist oder von PHP??
Weil bei PHP ist mein Text vollkommener Schwachsinn.


----------



## Big_Fish (12. Oktober 2001)

Ne Vb war richtig...


Btw warum funzt if text1.text <> int(text1.text) then (...) net?

Bzw wie gehts richtig?


----------



## Stratos (13. Oktober 2001)

Irgendwie ein recht sinnloser Code denke ich, da du zweimal Text1.Text verwendet hast. Davon ganz abgesehen noch ein paar Dinge nebenher:

Dim nBla as Integer
If IsNumeric(Text1.Text) Then nBLa = CInt(Text1.Text)

Die Int() Funktion schneidet ab, die CInt() Funktion rundet auf den nächsten Wert. In VB solltest du niemals Berechnungen innerhalb einer Int() Funktion durchführen, es gab da mal einen bekannten Bug, ich weiß nicht ob der bis dato  behoben wurde...
Also nicht Int(a+b*c) oder so, sondern erst einer Variablen zuweisen...


Huch, und ich seh erst jetzt wer da noch gepostet hat...datt Eyewitness..na lölinchen sag ich nur. Den wird man auch nie los *g*


----------

